# Lake in question????



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm talking about the lake that you see going south on 270 from Sawmill to Roberts Rd. The lake is on your right before you get to Roberts Rd. I have heard nobody is allowed to fish it. I have heard several reasons too. I also have heard that it is owned by some childrens daycare place and they will call the cops if you are seen fishing there?

NOW, I go by there the other day on 270 and I see a BOAT on the lake. I went by too fast but I know it was a boat. My wife saw it too and asked me about it. 

Anyone know anything about this place that I don't know? The water is absolutely crystal clear from 270.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Use to fish and swim there as a teen (20 years ago) back then there was a nice boathouse with a large sundeck next to it which sat right at the base of the freeway. You coudn't see it from the freeway. We entered from the housing development directly west of it and were never chased out. Had alot of fun there! Do remember catching some decent bass there but nothing special. Wasn't really trying real hard either though.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

I swam there a couple of times 30 years ago. We used to call it Blatz Lake. I don't know where the name came from but that's what everyone called it. We were robbed of our beer at gunpoint by a couple of bikers one time. That same day the Hilliard cops came and kicked us out, no ticket or anything. Only fished there one time. It was Mrs. Basskisser's first bellyboat experience. We walked around the pond before putting in and had several ticks on us. Don't remember catching anything. I think you would be asking for trouble if you tried to sneak in there.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

The lake is buautiful I have never seen anyone out there .Every time i go by it I'm like that looks like heaven.My wife laughs.I have tryed to find out how owns it.I see alot of deer around there two.Would love to fish it an hunt it


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

I drive past it every day. I've never seen anyone fish it. It looks abnormally bluish/green though. Even when all other waters are murky and muddy, it is really blue. I would like to know what that is all about??


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I live off the Roberts rd exit, and drive by it daily as well.

A few years back I was talking with a coworker about it, who claimed to have snuck back there once to check it out. Said there were no signs of life in that water whatsoever. No bugs, baitfish, nada. Dunno how accurate that is, but seeing how blue/green it looks from 270...it almost looks too clean or chemically enhanced to hold anything.

Always peaked my curiousity as well. Wild to hear someone had a boat on it. For as often as I drive by it, ive never seen a person or animal anywhere near it.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I also drive by it regularly and know it as blatz lake. It is a private pond that Columbus and Hilliard police patrol on a regular basis and it's very well posted. I always wondered as well whu it is so blue/green, even after heavy rains. Makes you wonder being so close to a industrial park. I've never seen a boat but it always looks intresting though.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

maybe the city of akron owns it.... it would be their style.... they like to own lakes no where near their city and which those said lakes are more or less pointless to the reason they own it


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

As far as who owns it, you could check the county auditors website for that info.


----------



## BASSandBASEBALL (May 23, 2006)

that lake is owned by a company called "highlights for children". they publish childrens books and their building is right around there. my mom worked there about 3 years ago. as for fishing, the few people i've talked to said it sucks, so the risk of getting nailed for criminal trespass wouldn't be worth it if you ask me. i'm a franklin county deputy and i know hilliard police check it hard.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

> i'm a franklin county deputy and i know hilliard police check it hard.


I know you are right baseball. My buddy lives in Hilliard off Roberts rd and fished it once a few years ago and got run off real quick. He went in there from under the underpass. The hilliard cop told him that if he saw him there again he would ticket him. 
I was on the way to C.J. Brown yesterday, (Sunday) and noticed 2 guys tube fishing it as I drove by it again.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There was a ski club that used that lakes a bunch of years ago. 

I had a small boat on it one time in the early 80's fishing for bass and caught just a few small ones. There didn't seem to be much in the lake at that time. I have no idea about now.


----------

